# SR20DET Auto Front Clip



## Hooper0577 (Dec 11, 2003)

Ive dont alot of searches but the only places i could find with the an SR20DET Automatic front clip was Flashoptions.com and Venus-auto.com. What other places carry the Auto front clip?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

www.jspec.com
www.phase2motortrend.com

im not sure they have automatic clips in stock.. but if you are serious about getting one, email/call them. i'm sure that they could source you one.


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

Well last time i check they had one i think not sure, also go to autoconxion.com and call them they have engines too


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

why do you want auto? if your car is auto, buy a manual and do the conversion


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

yeah why the hell u want an auto, cant u drive a manual??????


----------



## Hooper0577 (Dec 11, 2003)

billyjuan said:


> yeah why the hell u want an auto, cant u drive a manual??????


Im just bouncing ideas back and forth. Im still doing research on things and im just looking at all possible ideas.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

interesting ideas you have


----------



## Hooper0577 (Dec 11, 2003)

yea. i only threw the auto out there as an idea. i will most likely get a manual front clip and do the conversion. For money purposes im probably gonna get a bunch of friends to help me do the swap instead of paying someone to do it. hopefully i wont mess anything up.


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

Hooper0577 said:


> yea. i only threw the auto out there as an idea. i will most likely get a manual front clip and do the conversion. For money purposes im probably gonna get a bunch of friends to help me do the swap instead of paying someone to do it. hopefully i wont mess anything up.


hahahaha read your post "hopefully i wont mess anything up" that isnt confidence, save up and have experts do it.


----------



## Hooper0577 (Dec 11, 2003)

240sxcoupe said:


> hahahaha read your post "hopefully i wont mess anything up" that isnt confidence, save up and have experts do it.


I am only 18 and dont have enough money to do much with my car so i am inexperienced with the hard jobs like the motor. i think ill be alright though. my dads gonna help with the swap and he used to have a 57 Chevy Bel Air that he dropped in a 327 shortblock so he knows what and what not to do. plus i have a friend thats building a twin turbo protege thats gonna help me too. So i should be fine with things.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The swap is more complicated than those old "shoe box" Chevys. An auto car can be fun too but the manual of course is more for the hard core. Just remember that the harness and TCU needs to be swapped out on the auto SR front clip and the manual conversion all of that has to be removed. 
Another thing to note is the rear gear ratio is different on the auto cars.

Troy


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

and you get one more gear for better gas millage


----------

